# Can you drink protein shake during workout?



## the_general64 (May 11, 2006)

????


----------



## maxpro2 (May 11, 2006)

Yes, it is possible.


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> ????




Ok, I won't make any jokes.  But, seriously, are you joking?


----------



## Tom_B (May 11, 2006)

Sure. Some People Sip their Post workout shake throughout their workout , others drink it half way through , or sip it for the last half of their workout etc.
Most though Save it till after their workouts ..
It's really up too you. Experiment and see what works best with you and your goals.


----------



## the_general64 (May 11, 2006)

i didn't realize my question was such a newbie question.......as to invoke possible jokes. i have always heard that you shouldn't consume anything when working out because it diverts blood from your muscles to your digestive system or something to that effect.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 12, 2006)

At my usual gym one TIME out of the 4 - 5 times a week i go there, i see this big humunogous guy, probably late 30's or early 40's. He has a ziploc bag and some food in it, and hes eating it between sets. I ask him what it is, he says "chicken and rice". I mean..i dont know if thats good? but he loooked in great shape!


----------



## GFR (May 12, 2006)

*No*


----------



## motionman04 (May 13, 2006)

I read an article about a guy who tried that and nearly vomited in the middle of the workout


----------



## assassin (May 14, 2006)

the_general64 said:
			
		

> i didn't realize my question was such a newbie question.......as to invoke possible jokes. i have always heard that you shouldn't consume anything when working out because it diverts blood from your muscles to your digestive system or something to that effect.




u r right just do the math...u'll be burning much calories during the workout if u drink the protein shake while u r working out u'll have a good chance to burn it as an energy source when ur carb levels are low ... also ur stomach will be busy digesting it because protein is not easily digested so u may feel dizy....
the only food that is digested easily is simple carbs and sugars....(fruits(bananas)  sweets(honey)...u could eat those during ur workout if it's long........those have high glycemic index so they'll raise blood sugar levels imediatly and may help u to complete ur workout if taken in small amounts...but high glycemic index food is not good preworkout...only during ur workout also u could eat them post workout with protein ..because they cause an insulin spike wich will help carying amino acids to the muscles........


----------



## StickCity (May 14, 2006)

ever tried doing squats with something in your stomach, such as a protein shake?  I can't find a reason you should drink one during your workout, you need to worry about a good pre and post workout meal to maximize your results.


----------



## BuddyClubNeon (May 14, 2006)

Of course you CAN.....just up to you if you want to lol...I usually drink mine about 15 minutes after when I get home...dont feel like spending 3.50 on the small ones they got there with 35 grams so I make my own.


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2006)

I'd probably feel sick if I did.


----------



## leg_press (May 14, 2006)

At the gym where I used to train, there was a why would was really tall , lean, had very long and thin muscle, and he told me if I didnt drink protein durin my workout I would be 'flogging a dead horse'


----------



## fufu (May 14, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> At the gym where I used to train, there was a why would was really tall , lean, had very long and thin muscle, and he told me if I didnt drink protein durin my workout I would be 'flogging a dead horse'



So he meant that you would be wasting your time if you didn't? If that is what he meant, he was wrong. I never drink shakes during my workout and I have no trouble putting on muscle.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

You can have a pre-workout feed and a post workout shake (refeed) - thats practical nutrient timing.  You do NOT need to consume protein during a workout.  I wouldn't. Its going to interfere with hydration needs during exertion, and that may cause other problems.  As pointed out, nausea during high intensity workouts of large muscle groups, usually in the lower body is common.


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

I drink water and/or amino acids during my workout.  I use the brand ICE.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I drink water and/or amino acids during my workout.  I use the brand ICE.


Same here....Ice! I can't drink regular water anymore while I'm working out.


----------



## assassin (May 14, 2006)

ppl who r so skinny and pure ectos sometimes be so afraid of using weight so they wake up late to eat and if they had a long workout they eat not to lose any muscles athletes drink shakes with lots of calories during their training not to lose weight but that won't have a big effect with u i think u better finish ur workout as fast as u can ...a maximum stay 50 minutes other wise i sometimes finish in 20-30- minutes and eat after it..eating during weight training won't help u because weight training session is not  long .....athletes train for several hours that why they do this....if u feel lack of sugars in ur blood during training..here's what u should do........


1-eat before ur workout with 1 - 2 hours no more no less..........

2-don't eat high glycimic index foods just before ur workout..

3-drink plenty of water and make sure u don't have any problems with ur stomach before going in the gym....

4-ur pre work out much have carbs + proteins (take ur shake in it and add some carbs..i add a banana with the whey shake and sometimes a tbs of honey) yogurt is good also for pre workout

5-don't rest a lot between sets ..( if u do more than 5 reps u don't need to rest more than 2 minutes maximum, try to rest from 30 sec - 2 minutes maximum).

6-u may be doing many sets and exercises so sugar levels decreases in ur blood...


7-try drinking some water between ur exercises ......

8- fill ur lunges with air and breath from ur nose and exhale from ur mouth during rest peiods to help the blood to flow to ur muscles......


this will help u more than eating during ur workout ...


----------



## mattskaien (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok yea I know old thread but Id rather search then start a new one. 

Im pretty in to working out and im starting to develop some strength but I CANT put on weight. Im skinny, fast metabolism. I wanted to know if there would be any mass building or muscles building benefits at all to drinking a fast acting protein during my workout. I drink a fair amount of water already during my workouts and dont see any problem adding some whey into it during my exercises. But I dont want to waste my time if it doesnt help. What do you guys think?


----------



## mattskaien (Feb 9, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

just hit up water.... protein or creatine before i workout upsets my stomach... hit the water make your stomach happy...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 9, 2010)

mattskaien said:


> Ok yea I know old thread but Id rather search then start a new one.
> 
> Im pretty in to working out and im starting to develop some strength but I CANT put on weight. Im skinny, fast metabolism. I wanted to know if there would be any mass building or muscles building benefits at all to drinking a fast acting protein during my workout. I drink a fair amount of water already during my workouts and dont see any problem adding some whey into it during my exercises. But I dont want to waste my time if it doesnt help. What do you guys think?




There are plenty of diets and methodologies to help ectomorphs gain weight.

Google is your friend.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

DOMS said:


> There are plenty of diets and methodologies to help ectomorphs gain weight.
> 
> Google is your friend.


 i had the same p-roblem  eat peanut butter and drink gallon a day of good ole whole milk and lift like you mean it !!!!!


----------



## mattskaien (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea ok a tweaking of the diet will forsure help, but I'm wondering if there are any actual benefits to drinking a fast acting protein while working out. The Immediate supply of protein could help rebuild muscle better/faster? ??


----------



## Christopherg.EU (Feb 10, 2010)

*Protein shake during training*

Hi, the_general 64

Your question isn't a newbie one. 

The supplement pack generally indicates when to use your protein shake. Manufacturers recommend before or after your training.

I would stick with before or after your workout. During your workout, go for water or an isotonic drink. There are many brands out there and they are generally reliable.

The isotonic drink is really what you need. While training, your body is losing all of the electrolytes it needs to carry out its job. Uou need to replace these electrolytes slowly but surely. 

Sip your drink during your workout. I train for 50 minutes max and finish a 500ml drink. My protein shake (whey protein for me) comes 30 minutes after my workout.

Happy training

PS: Remember, there is no such thing as a dumb question.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 10, 2010)

Just for the record i usually do Peri workout shakes.  I make a 60 + gram shake....start sipping it before I go.  I sip a third before...a third during, then finish with a third.  This will vary depending on needs and whether I'm cutting or bulking.

For the ectomorph...how many calories are you eating daily and what are you eating daily?  If you don't know then that's where you start and that is at least 50% of the issue.


----------



## mattskaien (Feb 11, 2010)

I wouldnt say im a full fledged ectomorph but definitely mixed. However thats not really relevant to this. 

Merkaba did you find that with a constant source of protein during your workout that you were building size/mass easier or faster?? 60G you say, now did you split up the stages of drinking it because it was so huge or so you could stagger the amount of protein entering the body? Ive heard tales that your digestive system can only absorb so much protein an hour and anymore is a waste and doesnt get used. (unless some how, the absorption rate changes during exercise) 

I should probably just sneak more calories into my diet but if there are positive reactions to drinking during then I will. Im a broke college student and figure if I wanted to eat the way I wanted It would be super expensive so I compromise by taking more high protein high calorie shakes.


----------



## dragonmaster (Feb 11, 2010)

A whey protein should be used before workouts, 30 minutes to 1 hour.  Then a whey casein mix within 30 minutes after the workout.  You don't build muscle during workout, but you have to get the amino acids into the muscle after you have torn it down, hence the high glycemic for an insulin push after the workout.  Any excess protein will be broken down and used as weight gain.  Watch the total protein and drink plenty of water to help keep kidney and liver flushed.


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Feb 17, 2010)

it's possible but you'd gain the most by drinking it afterwards.


----------



## gourlema (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright, I personally thought this was a great idea once...drank it..felt great...for five minutes. Instant stomach ache, dropped my weight, ran for the trash can and ended up smashing the wall behind with projectile. Enough said. 

DONT DRINK A PROTEIN SHAKE WHILE LIFTING!!!


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2010)

Berardi recommends sipping a _dilute _protein and dextrose shake during your workout. I sometimes do this when I can afford the calories. 

mattskaien, don't waste your time with the little shit right now - you just need calories and the cheapest, easiest and healthiest way to do this is... olive oil shots. Yes, I'm serious. And please read the link in my sig on getting started - you'll see how to ensure consistent weight gain.


----------



## twarrior (Feb 21, 2010)

On weekends I'm usually up about 4:30-5:am.  I drink my Jack3D wait 10 minutes drive to gym and do 5-7 minutes of cardio before hitting the weights.  This ends up being about 30-40 minutes before doing weights.  Should I mix the Jack3D in with a whey protein drink before workout or skip that altogether.  Don't want to mess up the Jack3d or get nauseous from the mix but think I should have something before working out due to the overnight fasting from sleeping.


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2010)

It won't matter if you train empty as long as you eat afterward. If you're at all concerned, eat before you go to bed.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 21, 2010)

Try it for a day and see how it works out for you.  The worst that happens is you find that (like me), eating that closely to a workout makes you feel sick.

I tend to try and keep my meals at least 1-1.5 hours away from a workout.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 22, 2010)

mattskaien said:


> I wouldnt say im a full fledged ectomorph but definitely mixed. However thats not really relevant to this.
> 
> Merkaba did you find that with a constant source of protein during your workout that you were building size/mass easier or faster?? 60G you say, now did you split up the stages of drinking it because it was so huge or so you could stagger the amount of protein entering the body? Ive heard tales that your digestive system can only absorb so much protein an hour and anymore is a waste and doesnt get used. (unless some how, the absorption rate changes during exercise)
> 
> I should probably just sneak more calories into my diet but if there are positive reactions to drinking during then I will. Im a broke college student and figure if I wanted to eat the way I wanted It would be super expensive so I compromise by taking more high protein high calorie shakes.



I just split it up for the sake of not having so much on my stomach at once which has to be a better thing in my book. I agree you don't gain muscle during a workout.  I have trouble getting my calories and proteins so I need it when I can get it. But when I started getting higher consitent protein I could tell a difference in all aspects.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes it's a must you drink protein shakes while lifting otherwise you're just wasting your time.

Get yourself one of these so you don't waste your workouts.

GICH!!!


----------



## Lethal Threath (Feb 22, 2010)

Drinking 20-30g bcaa/eaa with some fast acting carbs during your workout is a perfect way to flood your muscles with aminos, therebuy enhancing recovery .


----------



## Archangel. (Feb 28, 2010)

the_general64 said:


> ????



I do, and I feel it helps


----------



## jrock81190 (Mar 1, 2010)

I've heard of drinking water with glutamine during workouts


----------



## ectomorph141 (Mar 1, 2010)

pitman said:


> just hit up water.... protein or creatine before i workout upsets my stomach... hit the water make your stomach happy...


Same here.  I just drank water during the workout because anything else just made me sick and dizzy.  I had a small pre-workout meal about 45 minutes before I got to the gym. Then I had my post workout meal right away in the parking lot with 5g creatine and a protein shake when I left the gym. Excellent results.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Mar 1, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> Same here.  I just drank water during the workout because anything else just made me sick and dizzy.  I had a small pre-workout meal about 45 minutes before I got to the gym. Then I had my post workout meal right away in the parking lot with 5g creatine and a protein shake when I left the gym. Excellent results.


yeah I couldnt imagine drinking one during a w/o. Water is one think but protein, no thanks. I cant imagine doing a heavy set of deads, then laying down on the floor afterwards to catch my breath wondering if that chocoate mocha shake is gonna stay where its at, lol.


----------



## JayCutler (Mar 1, 2010)

the_general64 said:


> i didn't realize my question was such a newbie question.......as to invoke possible jokes. i have always heard that you shouldn't consume anything when working out because it diverts blood from your muscles to your digestive system or something to that effect.


 

yes you can, it isnt a noob question. a lot of people use "intra workout drinks" that have hydrolyzed whey in them and some carbs.

heck, even sizeon is an intra-aid drink. sizeon 2 has protein and carbs.

although if your pre and post workout nutrition is good, there is no need at all for intraworkout


----------



## papitosabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Built said:


> It won't matter if you train empty as long as you eat afterward. If you're at all concerned, eat before you go to bed.


 
if you don't mind waking up tired as hell and unrested, then eat... you're body should be resting, recovering and rebuilding when you go to sleep, if you eat, you're body will expend its energy to digest your food and you will wake up tired...you're better of taking a casein protein shake as you're body won't have to spend as much energy to break it down and process it


----------



## Jubei (Mar 22, 2010)

My workout usually takes 3 hours(yes 3 hours). While most would advise against this, i have found that it works great for me. I don't like the idea of "days", where you train different muscle groups on different days. I train 3 times a week, with at least 1 day between workouts, that gives me enough time to recover. Furthermore, i just can't leave the gym without going trough all the muscles, doesn't feel right for me. Some would say that i don't train intensely, believe me i do, but that doesn't mean i take 10 seconds between sets and race between exercises, im there to train my muscles not do cardio.

Anyway, during a 3 hour workout, your body will run out of nutrients. That's why i like to drink water with carbs and some whey when working out. Insuring that i always have protein and that my muscles wont break down too much. 

I also found this article:

 www [dot] vitaco [dot] com.au/topics/muscle/news/exercise/protein+during+exercise+stimulates+muscle.htm

it indicates that im doing something right. With a 50 min workout, i probably wouldn't bother though. Wtf is with this 20 post limit?


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

my workouts are usally around 2 hours... i sweat a great deal while lifting and i was having some issues towards the end of my sessions, it just seemed like i was running outta of gas... i thought i may have been overtraining... i got some feedback on my workouts and i was actually told i may not be hittin enuff sets and exercises.. i started using gaspari size on a few weeks ago and i actually feel the difference... some of these intra workout drinks dont work for some but it will be part of my plan going forward.


----------



## jcar1016 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've had some good results with Intravol during workouts only bad thing is during high intensity lifting I feel like my guts are sloshing around


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I've had some good results with Intravol during workouts only bad thing is during high intensity lifting I feel like my guts are sloshing around


 

yea im with you on that one bro... i found myself guzzling down my drinks to quench my thirst... now i sip between sets and usually consume most of it towards the end of my workout and finish it off during my cardio and on the way home..


----------



## Built (Mar 22, 2010)

papitosabe said:


> if you don't mind waking up tired as hell and unrested, then eat... you're body should be resting, recovering and rebuilding when you go to sleep, if you eat, you're body will expend its energy to digest your food and you will wake up tired...you're better of taking a casein protein shake as you're body won't have to spend as much energy to break it down and process it



Why would I feel tired when I wake up - does it interfere with REM sleep or something? 

I've seriously never noticed a problem. My cats sleep after they eat, too. 

(Mind you, they sleep about 23 hours a day... maybe it's because they sleep after they eat!)

Why would casein be a better choice here out of curiosity? 



Jubei said:


> My workout usually takes 3 hours(yes 3 hours). While most would advise against this, i have found that it works great for me.


Define "works great". 



sweetjaymz said:


> my workouts are usally around 2 hours... i sweat a great deal while lifting and i was having some issues towards the end of my sessions, it just seemed like i was running outta of gas... i thought i may have been overtraining... i got some feedback on my workouts and i was actually told i may not be hittin enuff sets and exercises..


This makes no sense. How can you not be hitting enough lifts with a two hour workout? 


> i started using gaspari size on a few weeks ago and i actually feel the difference... some of these intra workout drinks dont work for some but it will be part of my plan going forward.



What is in size on?


----------



## sweetjaymz (Mar 22, 2010)

in regards to not enuff sets or exercises i thought the feedback was ridiculus... i usually get in 15 - 25 sets depending on what im working and ive seen gains so ive been sticking with what im currently doin...

what is in size on?

what stuck out to me was the palatinose, creapure and bcaas... of course theres a blend of other ingredients..


----------



## dawn01 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah you can drink but after your workout. You should consult your doctor before doing any action on this.


----------



## obb4d (Apr 29, 2010)

Water throughout training and isotonic drinks.

Proteins and the rest up to an hour after training.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want some great protein shake recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips and click the "shakes" tab at the top of the home page!


----------



## laurahill (Dec 25, 2011)

No i never take protein shake during workout.


----------



## mljoshua (Dec 27, 2011)

BuddyClubNeon said:


> Of course you CAN.....just up to you if you want to lol...I usually drink mine about 15 minutes after when I get home...dont feel like spending 3.50 on the small ones they got there with 35 grams so I make my own.



I always drink mine after at home too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 27, 2011)

Tried a couple times, made me sick. Never again.


----------

